# Help with Lighting for New Tank



## Mak (Mar 9, 2008)

I am planning on setting up a small planted tank in the next few weeks. This is the tank I am probably getting:
https://www.amazon.com/Landen-Rimless-Aquarium-thickness-Leveling/dp/B00DC2UCFQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1546971155&sr=8-6&keywords=landen+aquarium

I have to admit that I am really, really confused on what lighting fixtures to look at. I am planning low tech, low light plants, no CO2. Suggestions? Guidance? Wisdom?

TIA


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Mak said:


> I am planning on setting up a small planted tank in the next few weeks. This is the tank I am probably getting:
> https://www.amazon.com/Landen-Rimless-Aquarium-thickness-Leveling/dp/B00DC2UCFQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1546971155&sr=8-6&keywords=landen+aquarium
> 
> I have to admit that I am really, really confused on what lighting fixtures to look at. I am planning low tech, low light plants, no CO2. Suggestions? Guidance? Wisdom?
> ...


i like how in the product images they show everything but their companies tanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

MAK, welcome to APC!

There are lots of choices for lighting, and even more opinions. I suggest a Finnex Stingray fixture. This fixture has worked well for me on low tech tanks of similar height. Good luck, and please show us photos.


----------



## Mak (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks! I will look at the Finnex Stingray. 
And, yes, there will be pictures once I figure it all out. One more lfs to hit this weekend, and then the real fun begins.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The Finnex Stingray was made for just this type of aquarium. That's probably the first light I would look at, too.


----------

